# AGR won't give me points!



## saxman (Oct 2, 2008)

So about a month ago, I took a short trip. I flew into Milwaukee and boarded the Hiawatha from there to downtown Milwaukee, then I caught the Empire Builder to Wisconsin Dells. The next day I did that trip just in reverse. The outbound was under one reservation as was the return under another. So my transfer was tied together into one reservation. I had never received my points for the Hiawatha portion of the trip, and later put in a request online. No luck with that either. Then I called, and was informed I probably could not receive those points because I already got the points for the entire reservation. (Everything was under $50 total) All in all I will get only 100 points even though I had two tickets for this trip. The purpose of this trip was for point building and mad that the rules are being bent. The lady on the phone said she would look into it, and forward it on to be reviewed.

So what are the rules? I can't get my points simply because it's tied to one reservation? I will make sure I make separate reservations each time I do something like this next time. :angry:

PS: I just looked at another very similar trip I took in September. CHI-MKE, MKE-WDL. It was all under one reservation number and I received points for both legs. So now I have clout to argue should they not give me points.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 2, 2008)

The rule is each ticket earns you points, regardless of how many reservations were used to obtain said ticket(s). The only exception to that rule is if you have more than one ticket for the very same train on the same date.


----------



## saxman (Oct 30, 2008)

Well its been 2 months now and still have not received my points on this one. I called for a third time and she said it could take 90 days, so try back around December if they still haven't posted. :angry: I'm going to keep forgetting to check, and I'm afraid they'll eventually say its too late.


----------



## mark t diehl (Nov 5, 2008)

To get the points you need to make 4 reservations, Mil Air to Mil. then mil. to wecon. dells and vice versa, chances are fro air port to mil. it shows rail far $0.00


----------



## mark t diehl (Nov 5, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> Well its been 2 months now and still have not received my points on this one. I called for a third time and she said it could take 90 days, so try back around December if they still haven't posted. :angry: I'm going to keep forgetting to check, and I'm afraid they'll eventually say its too late.


IT does take awhile but you will get the points


----------

